# Work permit and Job



## singap (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

How to get work permit visa for SA? Can any one guide me on this.Is any one knows good agent who do's this?I have 6+ years of experience in IT industry.

Eagerly waiting for ur reply, thanks in advance


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

singap said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> How to get work permit visa for SA? Can any one guide me on this.Is any one knows good agent who do's this?I have 6+ years of experience in IT industry.
> 
> Eagerly waiting for ur reply, thanks in advance


I speak under correction, but am sure that like most other countries, you would need to have a job offer in order to obtain a work permit.

The company that offers the position, usually organizes the work permit as well.


----------



## singap (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi Johanna,

i have posted resume on sites like PNET and mailed my resume to consultants, but they r asking me valid VISA and i cannot get a VISA without having a job


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

singap said:


> Hi Johanna,
> 
> i have posted resume on sites like PNET and mailed my resume to consultants, but they r asking me valid VISA and i cannot get a VISA without having a job


singap, sorry all I can provide then is the following website, not sure whether you have had a look at it yet:

Working in SA: work permits - SouthAfrica.info


----------

